# Christine Zierl (Dolly Dollar) Mix 38x



## walme (15 Nov. 2009)

*Christine Zierl* (* 12. Juli 1962 in Hamburg, gebürtig Christina Giannakopoulos) ist eine deutsche Schauspielerin. Sie ist vor allem unter ihrem Künstlernamen Dolly Dollar bekannt, benutzt jedoch seit Anfang des 21. Jahrhunderts wieder ihren bürgerlichen Namen, um sich von ihrem alten Image einer Sexbombe zu lösen, welches sie vor allem durch ihre ausgeprägte Oberweite inne hatte.
Nach Ausbildung an der Ballettschule Roleff Kingie und der Schauspielschule Gernot Heindl in München wurde sie von Produzent Karl Spiehs für Komödien wie Cola, Candy, Chocolate entdeckt und spielte auch in Inszenierungen des Regisseurs Klaus Lemke wie Arabische Nächte und Flitterwochen mit. Zunächst hauptsächlich in Film- und TV-Komödien zu sehen, überzeugte sie in späteren Jahren auch in anspruchsvollen Filmen als Charakterdarstellerin in dramatischen Rollen. Gelegentlich agierte sie als Theaterschauspielerin.
Zu Beginn der achtziger Jahre veröffentlichte sie die LPs Come a little bit closer und I mog koa Bier. 1985 eröffnete sie ihr Lokal „Dollys Treff“ in München. Man konnte sie häufig in Illustrierten sehen, im September 1997 auch in der deutschen Ausgabe des Magazins Playboy. Sie war von 1988 bis April 2001 mit Helmut Zierl verheiratet. Mit Zierl hat sie zwei Söhne, Valentin (* 1993) und Leander (* 1995), dazu ihren ersten Sohn Alessio (* 1982).
____________________________________________________________​ 



____________________________ 

​ 




 



 





 





 



 






​ 




 



 

 



 

​ 





 





 






 



 





​


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2009)

Toller Mix der süßen Christine :thx: dir


----------



## Weltenbummler (16 Nov. 2009)

Eine super sexy Frau.


----------



## asu64 (23 Nov. 2009)

1000dank


----------



## kurt666 (24 Nov. 2009)

Einfach klasse! Tausend Dank dafür!!


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (24 Nov. 2009)

Hat auch schon die beste Zeit hinter sich. Heute kennt die doch keiner mehr.


----------



## Kussnuss (28 Nov. 2009)

Super!


----------



## paauwe (29 Nov. 2009)

Sensationell! Danke!!!


----------



## Hessel (23 Dez. 2009)

dankeschön:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## cybulski (6 Sep. 2010)

Die is gesund !!!
Danke.


----------



## oge01 (7 Sep. 2010)

Danke für die super Bilder !


----------



## fraenzchen (13 Jan. 2011)

Danke für den tollen Foto-Mix!!!


----------



## Tankwart (29 Jan. 2011)

Danke für die hübchen Bilder


----------



## Internetpirat (4 Apr. 2011)

danke für die tollen pics


----------



## Master Yoda (3 Okt. 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder - vielen Dank!


----------



## NAFFTIE (16 Okt. 2011)

danke ein toller mix  dolly dollar wer kennt den namen nicht schöner post


----------



## Fass (8 Aug. 2013)

man ist das ein Vamp


----------



## xNairolfx (9 Aug. 2013)

Dankesehr!


----------



## bwv1080 (1 Jan. 2014)

Ja, Danke schön!


----------



## lofas (22 Feb. 2014)

Sowas wächst nur am Hasenberg ( München ) SCHARF PFUNDIG TOLL


----------



## Sarafin (23 Feb. 2014)

Eine super sexy Frau.


----------



## Karin P (23 März 2014)

Was hätte sie uns in "intensiveren" Filmen Freude schenken können.


----------



## Paulienschen (23 März 2014)

Danke für die schönen Bilder. Eine hübsche Frau, die man im Auge behalten sollte.


----------



## waxweazle2001 (12 Dez. 2014)

Die Christine sieht echt heiß aus....


----------



## joergky (10 Okt. 2015)

:thx: Danke !!


----------



## npolyx (14 Okt. 2015)

Tausend Dank. Tolle Bilder.


----------



## sigurd (3 Aug. 2017)

toller mix:thx::thx:


----------



## Sams66 (24 März 2021)

Na klar kennt man Sie,kommt auf das Alter an.


----------



## Sams66 (7 Aug. 2021)

Tausend Dank dafür.


----------



## Ralle71 (9 Aug. 2021)

Tausend Dank dafür!


----------



## Sams66 (14 Aug. 2021)

Wow und immer wieder.


----------



## Dalek (9 Nov. 2022)

Die junge Dolly... der Wahnsinn!


----------

